# Sponge filter for 10 gallon?



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Charuru said:


> I've been googling sponge filters and I'm so confused. All the pictures show is the tube and sponge, where is the stuff that makes it go? Or am I misunderstanding the sponge filter concept? I have a Quiet Flow filter which I'd like to replace because its just..bulky looking. Could anyone link me a good sponge filter and explain how to use it? Lol!


Airstone powered by a bubble machine is what most people use the get the water moving. The reason you see them sold just tube and sponge is that many people use the same and hook them up to power heads as opposed to using bubbles. It's your call, bubble machine or small powerhead.

These work well...http://www.amazon.com/Hydro-Sponge-Filter-Up-gallons/dp/B0002602S2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1323475696&sr=8-2


----------



## longbeach (Nov 2, 2011)

The sponge filter you are talking about is driven by air (bubbles pushing the water up and out). You need to also get an air pump and tubing. Or if you have an airpump attach tubing to the filter.


----------



## Charuru (Apr 8, 2011)

For a 10 gallon that has shrimp, 3 male guppies, 3 endlers, and 3 neons would a power head be better?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Charuru said:


> For a 10 gallon that has shrimp, 3 male guppies, 3 endlers, and 3 neons would a power head be better?


10 gallons are pretty small for a powerhead...you'd have to use a smaller one. For 10 gallons I normally just use a cheap HOB.


----------



## Charuru (Apr 8, 2011)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3500066&lmdn=Brand this is the filter I have, so this is good enough to not use a sponge one?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Charuru said:


> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3500066&lmdn=Brand this is the filter I have, so this is good enough to not use a sponge one?


Yea, that should work fine.

Sponge filters=bulky inside the tank
HOB filters=bulky on the outside of the tank
Canister filters=bulky somewhere underneath tank

For 10g I normally just run any old HOB like you have. Are you having a specific issue?


----------



## Charuru (Apr 8, 2011)

The filter is good, I just thought I'd try something new. Kind of one of those people who are like "oh this is new, I wanna try it." Except with new concepts of aquariums, lol. 

I was looking at internal canisters, like the fluval U1, is that a no too?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Charuru said:


> The filter is good, I just thought I'd try something new. Kind of one of those people who are like "oh this is new, I wanna try it." Except with new concepts of aquariums, lol.
> 
> I was looking at internal canisters, like the fluval U1, is that a no too?


I have no experiences with them. Sorry. I like as little stuff inside the tank as possible...but that's just me. I'd rock the HOB personally.


----------



## Charuru (Apr 8, 2011)

ok i will do that instead of blow off $30  Thanks for the help! Oh, is there a certain brand you like for HOB so whenever mine poops out?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Charuru said:


> ok i will do that instead of blow off $30  Thanks for the help! Oh, is there a certain brand you like for HOB so whenever mine poops out?


 You will get tired of the 10 gallon before that HOB poops out, those damn things last forever. :biggrin:

In the odd event it does poop out, I just buy the cheapy ones form Wally-World.


----------



## Charuru (Apr 8, 2011)

oh ok lol


----------

